# new life for old photos



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Found this on Vimeo - old photos brought to life with 3D modelling and then mapping with the photos as textures in Blender, a free, open source 3D software package ... one of these days: have had Blender on my computer for 3 years (plus or minus a year or two) but have never taken the time to really come to grips with learning to use it.

ARCHIVE PHOTO INSERTS FROM MOTALKO on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow! What an amazing effect! I like the way to software has picked up some small blemishes on various photos and turned them into floating bits of fluff :grin:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

That's incredible...I absolutely LOVE that idea, the execution even more!

I can't imagine the amount of time spent in Photoshop extracting just the assets from the originals for image mapping, let alone how long it took to retopo all those models!!

I've been a Blenderhead off and on for years, never very good. I'm just starting the long process of RE-learning Blender GUI since they redid it with 2.5a. Current release is 2.56b, I believe. You can pick up a copy of "Blender for Dummies" to start you on the GUI, then pick up "Blender Essentials" to start learning what it can do (Essentials is a bit out-dated, but the ideas remain the same, if not the keyboard shortcuts). Blender is not an easy program to learn, but then, none of the 3D suites are. It's an immensely powerful tool.


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow! That looks great.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Acuta73 said:


> That's incredible...I absolutely LOVE that idea, the execution even more!
> 
> I can't imagine the amount of time spent in Photoshop extracting just the assets from the originals for image mapping, let alone how long it took to retopo all those models!!
> 
> I've been a Blenderhead off and on for years, never very good. I'm just starting the long process of RE-learning Blender GUI since they redid it with 2.5a. Current release is 2.56b, I believe. You can pick up a copy of "Blender for Dummies" to start you on the GUI, then pick up "Blender Essentials" to start learning what it can do (Essentials is a bit out-dated, but the ideas remain the same, if not the keyboard shortcuts). Blender is not an easy program to learn, but then, none of the 3D suites are. It's an immensely powerful tool.


yep - there's hundreds of good video tutorials out there on the net too - as you say a very powerful package! I have had a few feeble attempts to construct things in it but always get frustrated at my inability to master it quickly :laugh:


----------

